# Thunderhorse, blind faith, deep water nautilus



## lookinlagit (Aug 3, 2009)

Taking a trip to blind faith and surrounding rigs, targeting yellowfin. Anyone been out to these rigs lately? Or have heard of any fish caught out there? Thanks


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm pretty sure DWN and THorse are still close (not that everyone is concerned with that). Blind Faith is a pretty good haul though. I'm kind of curious what's going on down there myself.


----------



## Airborne (Nov 27, 2007)

Blind faith on March 19th, one 30lb yellowfin, a bunch of black fins. Don't think you need to run that far , for that kinda of catch. 

Steve
Airborne Fishing Team
31ft Cape Horn


----------

